# Another champion lost to us



## wafflycat (15 Jan 2008)

Another champion gone. Jason McIntyre killed 

http://www.braveheartfund.com/News.asp?Nid=240

http://www.veloriders.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=64663

'accident' involving a 4x4 whilst he was out on a training ride, it seems.

Condolences to his family & friends. A sad loss to cycling in the UK.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2008)




----------



## Dave5N (15 Jan 2008)

That's shocking news.

Condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## wafflycat (15 Jan 2008)

From the Braveheart web site:-

_"One of Britain’s leading cyclists was killed today while out training near his home in Fort William. Jason MacIntyre, a three-time British champion and Scottish record holder, was training on the A82 road when he was hit by a vehicle, said to be a council vehicle which overtook him and then turned into his path. The 34-year old was airlifted from the scene but died on his way to hospital in Glasgow."_

If that is what happened I do hope the driver of the vehicle spends a long, long time in jail, many years, and never drives a vehicle again. Ever.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (15 Jan 2008)

very sad news, a very talented rider. i doubt very much the driver will get anything more than a small fine.
there'll be all the usuall "blind spot" rubbish spewed out in his favour.
we can only hope that scottish justice isn't as bent as english.


----------



## Dave5N (15 Jan 2008)

I'm angry, sad and depressed at the same time. I was in his area last summer the same week he was featured in the comic, so we went to have a look at the TT course at West Ferry.


----------



## wafflycat (15 Jan 2008)

I saw him do a couple of events. He was just so smooth on the bike.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jan 2008)

Blimey! I drove to Fort William today. Didn't see anything so I wonder when and where it happened. There have been a lot of council vehicles on that road recently, tidying verges and so on and the last 8 miles into Fort William is notorious for accidents, they are regular and normally as a result of people misjudging the sweeping bends there. There was a head on fatal crash just a few weeks ago.

I don't cycle that road often, purely because I don't like it and I don't like how people come past, too fast, too close but if he lived in Fort William he wouldn't have had many choices.

I think I may have seen this guy out training a few times. I noticed him because he looked good, stood out, fast, deceptively so. That's absolutely tragic.


----------



## domtyler (15 Jan 2008)

Terrible news


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Jan 2008)

upsetting news. the sooner they bring the burden of proof that it was not their fault onto the bigger vehicle in any crash, the better. an absolute responsibility for all road users smaller/less powerful than you. for us, that would be pedestrians.


----------



## mondobongo (15 Jan 2008)

Very sad news.


----------



## yenrod (15 Jan 2008)




----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jan 2008)

When anyone gets killed on the roads it's sad but when it's one of our own kind out doing what we all do on a regular basis it seems even more sad than ever. Thoughts are with his family and friends!!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2008)

It was just reported (briefly) on BBC Breakfast News ... although I object to the phase "he collided with a transit van", almost made it sound to me as if he was responsible, I would of preferred "was involved in a collision with a transit van" or am I reading too much into the words? (English was never my strong point).


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Jan 2008)

it's just been on breakfast news.unfortunately the bbc chose to show a picture of graeme obree, i thought he had been killed as well.
i've e mailed them to point out their careless mistake.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Jan 2008)

I noticed that as well and emailed them... there's no excuse.


----------



## papercorn2000 (16 Jan 2008)

Horrible news and very sad. 
He was a spectular rider. It was wonderful to see someone ride SO fast! In last years Scottish 10, on a lumpy course, he was head, shoulders and most of a torso above everyone else. 
RIP


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Jan 2008)

Really bad news. Condolences to his wife and lasses.

Crackle I've cycled that route a few times and you're right the 8 or so miles south from Fort William are not good. Winding and slim in parts. But mainly because car drivers up there don't know how to deal properly with a cyclist. Certainly not with one moving at speed as Jason undoubtedly was.

Awful.


----------



## Commuter (16 Jan 2008)

Tragic news, so so unnecessary too.
My thoughts are with his wife and kids at this terrible time.

I had the pleasure of riding in various events Jason rode in, there was always a buzz when he was riding, wondering how much he'd win by, watching him in action. He passed me on the road during a ten, couldn't believe how fast he went by, I think he recorded a short 19 that night.

And now this happens, such an awful waste of a life and a very rare talent.

RIP big man.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Jan 2008)

wafflycat said:


> I noticed that as well and emailed them... there's no excuse.



_Edit:- Was it a still from the film? In which case it may well have been an actor..._


----------



## Crackle (16 Jan 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Really bad news. Condolences to his wife and lasses.
> 
> Crackle I've cycled that route a few times and you're right the 8 or so miles south from Fort William are not good. Winding and slim in parts. But mainly because car drivers up there don't know how to deal properly with a cyclist. Certainly not with one moving at speed as Jason undoubtedly was.
> 
> Awful.




From the news report I just read on the BBC it didn't happen there but North of Fort William around Carrs Corner where there are a couple of industrial estates. Best guess is he was on his way back in and the van turned across him from the opposite carriageway to go into the industrial estate back to the council depot. I can't quite remember the detailed layout there even though I go past often, so that's just a guess. Probably didn't see him or misjudged his speed. It must've been bad as the hospital where he died of his injuries is just a few minutes away He was airlifted to Glasgow: Really sad.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Jan 2008)

For those that don't know, Jason was a carer to one of his daughters who required full-time care due to an illness. He fitted his cycling in around that role. The Braveheart Cycling Fund has already set up a memorial fund with all donations going to Jason's family. 

See http://www.braveheartfund.com/home.asp

Link to the memorial fund is on the left of the page - Paypal.


----------



## Hugo15 (16 Jan 2008)

Just read about this on the BBC site. Very sad news. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Jan 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/article3195870.ece

Comments can be left on the page.


----------



## papercorn2000 (16 Jan 2008)

The braveheart website (see wafflycat's posts) is to be used as an online book of condolences. Please register and sign. Ta


----------



## trio25 (16 Jan 2008)

This is very sad, something like this really hits home. Just wish it would make more drivers think.


----------



## Steel Legs (16 Jan 2008)

Words are not enough!

Makes me so angry - even angrier when I revisit Matthew Parris garbage. I sure hope that he feels very very ashamed in the light of this news.


----------



## sloe (16 Jan 2008)

Terrible.

Donation sent.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jan 2008)

A great loss as a rider, and by all accounts, as a wonderful man.


----------



## snorri (1 Oct 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8285394.stm


----------



## wafflycat (2 Oct 2009)

snorri said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8285394.stm



Being discussed here

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=44911


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Nov 2013)

Jason McIntyre's ghost bike has recently been removed. Does anyone know if this was done by the family or someone else?






GC


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2013)

I saw that when I was passing through Fort William, wondered whom it was in memory off, now I know


----------

